# July 2016 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

July 2016

1.  Snow in August (DTB) on page 46 as of 7/1/16, as of 7/31/16 on page 90, 44 pages read
2.  Me Before You (audiobook) on page 30 as of 7/1/16, completed 7/7/16, 418 pages read
3.  Landline (audiobook) began 7/8/16, completed 7/16/16, 310 pages read
4.  All the Bright Places (audiobook) began 7/17/16, as of 7/31/16 on page 200

Pages Read in July 2016:  972
Books Read in July 2016;  2
Pages Read in 2016:  5147
Books Read in 2016:  15


----------

